# Need help with this



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I posted in the equipment section about some things, and someone stated this



Nanokid said:


> best lights are swirly flouresents from wall-mart. t-5s are over priced and do the same job.... seriously! save yourself some money and make a DIY hood with 8 6700 k "eco" friendly bulbs. it will cost you under 100$
> 
> as for the sump. not good for planted tanks.


Does anyone have any DIY plans for this? would appreciate it... 

Cheers


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

A 4 foot twin T8 fluorescent light fixture will cost about $40, cheaper than messing with multiple bulbs I think.

If you do choose that route just hook them up in series like any house lights. I'd highly recommend a glass top under the canopy to keep condensation on the lights to a minimum.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

What if I were to create something say with 4 bulbs, using this

Amazon.com: Westinghouse Lighting 22259 2-Lamp Socket: Home & Garden

and then 4 of these

85 Watt Spiral *8,000* Hour / 5000K: Light Bulbs Etc, Inc.

And then use a duct pipe as a reflector/holding mechanism and then making a hood around it...

I know sounds like a lot of work, but it seems to me to be fairly cheap to create, unless I'm missing something out of this. Would appreciate the help from the DIY-selfers out there....


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Neven posted a link and his picture. I think it is a cool idea. 

You an spray paint the outside of the duct pipe and voila you have a hood.

You can even get a piece of acrylic drill two hole and mount it to the lamp holder as a splash guard.

You can also get a double T5 fixture from HomeDepot now pretty cheap if you are mountig it in a canopy. That way you will have a better choice of bulb temperature.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

in my experience with using ducting for a hood, i found getting a super gloss white spray paint inside to work much better than tap or tinfoil. As for the lamp holders, with the size bulb you posted, you'll need to brace it. Its much easier and cheaper to put more sockets and just use standard 21 Watts. You'll likely be able to fit them all in still.

Plus the color temps on those CFLs vary a lot more. You could even mix warm whites with cool whites if you wish to keep it cheap


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think if you're looking to do planted, the sunblaster HO t5's with a proper reflector will be much more light efficient than anything. My 48 watts of T5HO with parabolic reflectors give out noticeable more light with less heat than the 65 W PC bulb with a standard reflector. And the spiral bulbs have even more restrike than PC's, and the most efficient direction is with the long axis down. Those are just a couple of reasons I don't like them. Not to discourage you from doing the project, but if the object is not just $ based, the spirals don't make much sense, especially if the tank is larger. A much cooler DIY light project would be LED based, and there are any number of threads to build one on reef and planted tank forums.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Well right now the object is $$ based unless someone can post a link of what I can use... Sorry... there's a lot of acronyms and terms HO T5s etc.. etc.. thrown around and I don't know what those terms mean. From the reading I've done I know that T5'sand T8s are a type of florescent bulbs, obviously different outputs of Ks and wattage and pin type etc... (and if thats all that it is then maybe I've done enough reading lol) but right now $$ is an issue, I might upgrade later on, but to convince the wife (after spending a bunch of money on tank and soon on fishes. For me to go spend 200 - 300$ on lighting she might lose it ha ha. I'm more then interested and I think capable of doing something DIY. plus the fact that I want to make/put a hood on my tank I thought I'd combine the two things together.

EDIT:

Would these be alright for my 110g(tall)?

Might be able to swing this......

http://www.marineandreef.com/Aqualight_Compact_Fluorescent_4X65W_48_Coralife_p/res53106.htm

little over 2 watts per gallon then?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

SunBlaster Lighting - Fluorescent lighting for home, garden and business.

They are horticultural lights. T5 is the thinner bulbs you see in many office buildings now. The thinner the bulb, the less the "restrike". Restrike is when the light off the top of the bulb reflects back and hits the bulb, essentially wasted light. So with a thin bulb and an efficient parabolic reflector, you minimize the light that cannot be used.
HO refers to high output. 4 foot long 54 w bulbs are high output.

If your tank is 4 foot long, this kit is pretty cost effective: Hagen GLO T5 Electronic Flourescent Lighting System (2-54W)

I'm using the 24" version. You do have to buy the bulb and reflectors separately, but it's <$100 before tax. So it's not $200. And it'll give you way more usable light than compact fluorescent and the light spread is much better.

Not that I have anything against the spirals, but it's difficult to get good even light spread with a longer tank. If you're thinking of doing it for a 10 or 20 gallon, then by all means.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

So I just went to homedepot, and they had 4' shoplights (2 light fixtures) for 16.99

Wondering if I bought two of those, and made a canopy around that. They also had 32W T8 48" daylight lights (6500K) for 8.98.....

Is that something feasible to do? or am I looking at saving only a few dollars and in the end it might not be worth it?

There were also CFL 42W Philips ( Philips - 42 Watt Twister Daylight - 406447 - Home Depot Canada )

I was thinking of doing 3 of those. (or again, I'm totally exploring everything here so nothing is definite) Again.... I'd rather find out here in the forums what is best before starting something and someone posts and says "did that" and it was horrible, or here's a better alternative.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Odyssea T5 High Output Lighting

Was on plantedtank forum, and someone posted this that can be shipped for 89$ wondering if this a good one? or one that could work...?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I just picked up a couple of these:
SunBlaster HO T5 and NanoTech Reflector
and the 10,000 K bulbs they are BRIGHT!
SunBlaster HO T5 and NanoTech Reflector - Flourescents - Sun (Lights) Grow Big or Go Home!

I like them as the bulbs are not expensive and don't create a lot of heat.
"T5 HO 4' 10,000 K Aquarium $9.95"


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

so that is obviously the bulb and reflector so thats just plug and play?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes it is a fixture with a power cord that plugs into it with an in-line on off switch built in no ballast required.

Opening the plastic packaging is the toughest part of the job<G>


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

dZilla said:


> Odyssea T5 High Output Lighting
> 
> Was on plantedtank forum, and someone posted this that can be shipped for 89$ wondering if this a good one? or one that could work...?


that is a great one for planted tank....


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I am going to order one of them, they are $88.90 please let me know if anyone is interested in buying one


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

I suggested the shop lights to you already. that's what I have always used on my tanks and see little reason not to. what I do is build a very simple long box out of wood about 4 inches deep and 8 inches wide and the length of the tank. then mount the shoplight in that and just sit it on top of the the tank with a glass canopy.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

pistolpete said:


> I suggested the shop lights to you already. that's what I have always used on my tanks and see little reason not to. what I do is build a very simple long box out of wood about 4 inches deep and 8 inches wide and the length of the tank. then mount the shoplight in that and just sit it on top of the the tank with a glass canopy.


Hi pistol I know, and not that I don't believe you I'm more worried.. well I really don't know what I'm worried about. I guess my concern is like many 'new FW plant growers' I go get the shop lights (like I mentioned at home depot they have a double 48" fixture for 19.95$ [i'd get X2]) and things wouldn't work out, or I'd have issues with the bulb or god knows what, and in the end I'd be out 40$. I would really like the opinion of ppl on the forums. I might post this in in the plant section as well (admins if this is a no no please let me know)....

Anyways I guess those are my concerns.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

The T5 and T8 simply refers to the diameter of the bulb and pin spacing. Otherwise the only difference is that thinner bulbs are slightly more efficient because of smaller re-strike. Different gas mixes in the bulb give different spectrum emissions. I find that daylight bulbs give the best compromise for color rendition and plant growth and cost. If your primary concern is plant growth you can mix in a couple of the warmer grow lamps.

The only issue with shop lights is that they are not designed for wet locations and need to be protected from excessive condensation, hence the glass recommendation.


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

WE went to rona and got what is called a work shop light. it is a 48" twin bulb that hangs from the ceiling and it cost use $18 and $2 for the chain to hang it. canadian tire has the exact same ones but want $28 for theirs.


----------

